# Train Station



## Mike Lamb (Oct 9, 2011)

This is an acrylic painting on canvas, photographed and then digitally altered.


----------



## z1rick (Nov 9, 2011)

I like the effect.


----------



## Mike Lamb (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks.


----------

